# Excel: Beträge von Mitarbeitern addieren - VBA?



## Zothos (21. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich möchte eine Liste erstellen, in der verschiedene Daten wie auch Mitarbeiter-Namen und Beträge zeile für Zeile eingegeben werden können. Nun sollen die Beträge der einzelnen Mitarbeiter aufaddiert und in einer Art Hitliste angezeigt werden.

Nun ist es aber so, dass man per Auto-Filter die Daten beliebig umsortieren können muss. Wenn ich also die einzelne Zellen aufaddiere, kommt es durch Umsortierung zu ganz anderen Werten, je nachdem was in der Zelle gerade drin steht.

Gibt es da unter VBA oder so eine Möglichkeit mit einer IF THEN-Verknüpfung zuerst nach Name des Mitarbeiters zu suchen und dann den Betrag in der Betragszelle einmalig zu den Mitarbeiter-Betrag in der Hitliste zu addieren? Also wenn Mitarbeiter X zwei Einträge in der Tabelle mit 5 und 50 Euro hat, dass dann das richtige Ergebnis 55 in der Hitliste erscheint? (siehe Bild)

Für eine rasche Antwort sage ich schonmal danke.


----------



## thekorn (21. April 2004)

*pivot-tabelle*

Bei deinem Problem hilft dir ein pivot-tabelle. Habe in den Anhang mal ein Beispiel gepackt.
In diesem Beispiel ist es so, dass du im Tabellenblatt "Hitliste" einen bestimmten kunden auswählen kannst. anschließend werden dann die Beträge der einzelnen Mitarbeiter für diesen Kunden aufaddiert.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Zothos (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Sorry, dass ich mich so spät melde.

Zuerst einmal danke für die Hilfe. Mit Pivot bin ich zwischenzeitlich ein wenig weiter gekommen, auch wenn ich anfangs gar nicht wußte was das sein sollte (mußte erst nachforschen, wie sowas in Excel geht und wo das zu finden war).

Inzwischen kann ich oben in der Pivottabelle schonmal den Mitarbeiter und links an der Seite die Zahlenwerte anzeigen lassen, wobei man entweder alle oder einen einzelnen Bearbeiter auswählen kann. An der rechten Seite der Pivot-Tabelle habe ich dann noch eine Summenbildung formuliert.

Ich werde mich in nächster Zeit mehr damit beschäftigen. Ein Hinweis auf ein Pivot-Tutorial oder sowas wie "Pivot-Tabellen lernen in 21 Tagen" wäre sinnvoll. 

Vielen Dank für den Tipp...


----------



## Frenchmann (2. September 2004)

Hallo auch,... 

auch hier biete ich mal als vereinfachte lösung 
folgendeformel: 

in Zelle B3

=summewenn(A10:A18;A3;D1018)

Gruss

French


----------

